# Troubadour Rig Report 5/15-17



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Headed offshore Friday night...arrived at the Petronius 330am with not much going on...picked up 1 BFT and headed to the Marlin. Got there about 515am and picked up a YFT right off the bat. Caught a few more yellowfin and then started to troll after the morning bite. Trolled to Horn Mountain...water was blue blue blue....first hit on the spread was a nice dolphin and then about 10 minutes later the man in the blue suit crashed the blue and white islander on the left long. Its bill was out of the water and it was swatting like crazy but never found the hook:banghead. Continued to troll there for a while and picked up a nice bull. Next stop was the Beer Can...I think we had the most action there. Picked up a couple more yellowfin and another dolphin before dark...The sharks were vicious there so we decided to run to the Marlin to spend the night. We caught 1 yellowfin that night and we had a nice dolphin swim up in the lights...I hooked him up but then the hook pulled at the boat. At daylight we went back to the Beer Can and caught a few more yellowfins. All yellowfins were caught on live bait except for one was caught on a popper sat evening at the beer can. Headed home Sunday after the morning bite. Picked up this nice wahoo high speed trolling. We all had a great time on the Troubadour despite me getting food poisoning on friday night and the engine trouble at 45 miles out on Sunday. Made it back to the dock and cleaned the boat and fish...I made it home at 11pm Sunday night. I think its a good thing I brought home lots of fish or my lady would have killed me at the door. Biggest YFT was 50 Biggest Dolphin was 32 and the wahoo went 38. Fishing was never hot but it was steady action the whole trip. Had a great first Bluewater trip of the season!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report tex, thanks for sharing although frankly I'm getting tired of reading reports and not having anything noteworthy to post myself. It looks like I'll get a window this weekend if the weather holds up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report! :bowdown Great to hear the continuing reports of billfish showing up! Maybe this will turn out to be a hot summer for bills!

MScontender


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report, holy smokes you could feed an army with this trip. Congrats on a heck of a haul.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Got a few questions on PM so I decided to answer here so everyone could see. We took out about 150 pinfish...we stopped at the Destin Pass on the way out and picked up some cigs and threadfins but the livewell accidently got turned off and those all died. The pinfish held up great. We seemed to have the most luck on the smaller ones...about 3" long. We were using 60lb flouro and 5/0 frenzy circles. Im not sure on fuel consumption but we covered over 300 miles and we had a fuel bladder that we emptied on Sunday morning. Will post fuel consupmtion when I get the answer...We went out at 10 knots and ran home at 20.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still worn out and have to vaccume pack all the fish still. Usually on a trip like that we burn around 300-350 gal. Also, our best tuna bite was when the tuna weren't jumping and everyone else had given up. The wahoo was caught at 20 knots, so if your not running lures in and out your missing a lot of fishing. We average 1 wahoo a trip going in or out and they're usually nice ones, and we've caught them as close as 10 miles out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I see you in here www. Looks like your weather prediction was a little off.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/18/2009)*nice dolphins and tuna.cant wait to get out that far


Thanks man.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If you look at that wahoo pic that is us running back at 20knts about 1pm sunday afternoon...I guess we got lucky and missed the storms...I think they were mostly inshore until late evening.


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

DAMIT MAN!!! EVRY NICE FISH I CANT WAIT ....:usaflag


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

You could really feed an army with that much meat


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great report!!!! :bowdown I hope to to that soon!!!! Keep em coming!!!!


----------

